# Hat Shops



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

A friend of mine is having her photograph taken for brazen publicity purposes tomorrow, she has to wear a burka and full veil (Maybe it's for the Saudi edition of playboy), so i thought that a nice Philip Treacy hat like this would set off the look of this lovely lady...










So are there any decent miliners in Dubai i could suggest?


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> A friend of mine is having her photograph taken for brazen publicity purposes tomorrow, she has to wear a burka and full veil (Maybe it's for the Saudi edition of playboy), so i thought that a nice Philip Treacy hat like this would set off the look of this lovely lady...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sunny Days Trading in Jumeira Centre, its where I get all my weekend clothing!!!!









Not sayin da wife is ugly or anything but.......


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Lee1971 said:


> Sunny Days Trading in Jumeira Centre, its where I get all my weekend clothing!!!!
> 
> View attachment 612
> 
> ...


Is that your "ahem" wife - as she's not wearing a wedding ring....

And you don't think that the honourable lady i referred to would be silly enough to wear a hat on a fully veiled burka do you???


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Is that your "ahem" wife - as she's not wearing a wedding ring....
> 
> And you don't think that the honourable lady i referred to would be silly enough to wear a hat on a fully veiled burka do you???


She was out on the pull that night so took it off (the ring) or is it just dumb men that do that?

Sorry, my misunderstanding, so you have sane friends?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh yes, and here are some of them (they're all EF members...)


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Oh yes, and here are some of them (they're all EF members...)


Your mates from Jockey's? I really must get down there, will be like being back home...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy - you cheeky git! 

Yes a brazen publicity shot for a full page spead in The National on 25th April. On that day we are running a special edition - finance for British Expats. 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Andy - you cheeky git!
> 
> Yes a brazen publicity shot for a full page spead in The National on 25th April. On that day we are running a special edition -* finance for British Expats*.
> 
> -


Thought we couldn't mention rival sites.

Meow....


----------

